
Why Mobile First Is Outdated - krogers
https://medium.com/intercom-inside/why-mobile-first-is-outdated-f10a3dc357bd#.29n9t5u4g
======
yiggydyang
While this may be the case for a lot of white collar professionals in the US,
there are billions of folks without TVs or computers for whom a smartphone is
all they have. Furthermore there are millions of working professionals who do
not spend 8-10 hours a day in front of a large screen much less in an office.
For those people it's Mobile Only or bust.

